# Acton lake saugeye



## Tsmiddy21790 (May 13, 2009)

When should the suageye start running in the spillway at Acton? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

I haven't fished the Hueston Woods spillway since they added the Saugeye. But in years past buddies of mine have caught decent sized Saugeye at the spillway there. 

I don't know about them running - due to the size of the creek.
But if there is a large rain ... give it a day, or two to settle down, and give it a try; like they do up at the spillway at Indian Lake.

Stay safe all! 

Yep, that's me way back behind you in the white boat with blue trim.
Its' a Grumman semi V... with that little 9.9 on the back!


----------

